# at what min pay per mile, will you quit?



## Bart McCoy

is $1.00 the minimum?

85cents a mile?

how low does Uber have to drop rates before you quit?

(not talking about doing any gurantees either)


----------



## SCdave

Yup, when Winter Guarantee ends and the "Temporary" Winter Rates go permanent, that's it for me. Both are givens...just depends when not if in my LA/OC market.

I might do some trips to stay active. Or turn App on when I get off work early and I'm stuck in a part of LA/OC I feel like driving. Or coming out for Holidays, maybe. Haven't figured this part of it out but stopping my present 20-30 hours a week, yes.


----------



## grams777

I hear 1.20, can I get $1?

LA: 90 cents!

90 cents, 90 cents, can I get 80? I got 90, looking for 80.

Nashville: 73!

Alright, we got 73. 73 looking for 50. 73 for 50.

Any other bids?

Lexington: 65!

SOLD!

I stopped at .73, and actually barely drove after August cuts. I don't play with incentives.


----------



## frndthDuvel

No lower than where it is now, 1.00. And after the guarantee it will be much more LYFT. And some Side Car. 
I still hold out hope that the Rider remarks are true, "these reductions are temporary". I also hold out hope that when you could double or raise rates even more and still be below taxis, and that the smart Wall Street dudes will think that an attractive option to sell the IPO. Can I surive till then? Well..........Being a glass half full kind of guy, I could hope that Plouffe will start getting calls from Robert Reich! LOL


----------



## grams777

frndthDuvel said:


> No lower than where it is now, 1.00. And after the guarantee it will be much more LYFT. And some Side Car.
> I still hold out hope that the Rider remarks are true, "these reductions are temporary". I also hold out hope that when you could double or raise rates even more and still be below taxis, and that the smart Wall Street dudes will think that an attractive option to sell the IPO. Can I surive till then? Well..........Being a glass half full kind of guy, I could hope that Plouffe will start getting calls from Robert Reich! LOL


Sadly, the quotes from Travis leave little hope.


----------



## RideshareGuru

frndthDuvel said:


> No lower than where it is now, 1.00. And after the guarantee it will be much more LYFT. And some Side Car.
> I still hold out hope that the Rider remarks are true, "these reductions are temporary". I also hold out hope that when you could double or raise rates even more and still be below taxis, and that the smart Wall Street dudes will think that an attractive option to sell the IPO. Can I surive till then? Well..........Being a glass half full kind of guy, I could hope that Plouffe will start getting calls from Robert Reich! LOL











Keep on hoping, Travis says otherwise. Says he wouldn't raise rates if uber was the only game in town.


----------



## frndthDuvel

RideshareGuru said:


> View attachment 4787
> 
> Keep on hoping, Travis says otherwise. Says he wouldn't raise rates if uber was the only game in town.


We can hope Travis will not be in charge after the IPO


----------



## The Kid

After guarantees I'm done.


----------



## UberHammer

frndthDuvel said:


> We can hope Travis will not be in charge after the IPO


I'm speculating Google has decided to compete with Uber because Travis cannot be removed as CEO given the way the company is currently structured. Mark Zuckerburg has Facebook setup the same way. Google sees Uber's potential for this industry, but no longer believes Kalanick is the man to lead it like they did when they first invested in Uber.


----------



## xr650r

Local rate went from $1.70 to $.85 a mile.I pretty much quit but still go out sometimes when I am bored.When Uber charges me for a phone rental they are getting it back.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Rate went from 2.40 mile in Jun to .75 cents per mile

**** Uber !


----------



## Bart McCoy

^^^^^^ that's crazy


----------



## Txchick

UberHammer said:


> I'm speculating Google has decided to compete with Uber because Travis cannot be removed as CEO given the way the company is currently structured. Mark Zuckerburg has Facebook setup the same way. Google sees Uber's potential for this industry, but no longer believes Kalanick is the man to lead it like they did when they first invested in Uber.


We will see how that works out for Google.


----------



## Txchick

Bart McCoy said:


> is $1.00 the minimum?
> 
> 85cents a mile?
> 
> how low does Uber have to drop rates before you quit?
> 
> (not talking about doing any gurantees either)


I quit at .90 cents $4.00 minimum in Dallas TX.


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> We will see how that works out for Google.


If Vegas were accepting odds on it, I'd be all in on Google destroying Uber.

Kalanick stumbled upon something people love, but he has no idea why they love it. Because everything he is doing right now is destroying what they love about it.

Google knows more about what people love about Uber than Uber does.


----------



## Txchick

UberHammer said:


> If Vegas were accepting odds on it, I'd be all in on Google destroying Uber.
> 
> Kalanick stumbled upon something people love, but he has no idea why they love it. Because everything he is doing right now is destroying what they love about it.
> 
> Google knows more about what people love about Uber than Uber does.


We will see. Google has done some stupid stuff in their past as well.


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> We will see. Google has done some stupid stuff in their past as well.


If Google can do stupid stuff, then Travis can do ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Luberon

UberHammer said:


> If Google can do stupid stuff, then Travis can do ridiculous stuff.


Now that is a dogfight I would love to watch. Popcorn please!


----------



## Luberon

Uber vs Lyft is too lopsided to be interesting. But any Google app already has a behemoth behind it. 
Google already has:
- Mounds of cash to burn
- The best IT infrastructure and nerds money can buy
- Name recognition
- Above all Google is primarily an ad company (web based, yes) once they have a usable app they can explode rider/driver base almost instantaneously.
- If Google were to ever set foot in the water I would love to see them partner someone eg Chase bank for payment processing/background checks and other logistics (customer service, etc).


----------



## groovyguru

I told my wife last year that if rates dropped below $1 a mile I was done. So, obviously, I have been done for a few months.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Bart McCoy said:


> is $1.00 the minimum?
> 
> 85cents a mile?
> 
> how low does Uber have to drop rates before you quit?
> 
> (not talking about doing any gurantees either)


I am there now, also ($1.20). Only drive during guarantee window.


----------



## johnywinslow

no guarantee no driving at .90 a mile!


----------



## Coley

Until they deactivate me for using tactics that increase my pay per mile . Oh, surprise... they deactivated me today for refusing too many requests. I drive a Cadillac SRX. Only two weeks ago I executed my own hard refusal to take any UberX requests that are "10 or more minutes (yea right)" away because I lost too much gas getting there (and somewhere afterwards) for a "ride to the grocery store."

I would take all UberSelect.

But many UberX requests were over 9 minutes. I ignored them all. It's a guaranteed loss. I was warned. Today I was deactivated.

**** Uber. What I was doing was only fair. Yet Uber expected me to run some of my rides at a loss to keep customer satisfaction up. Uhhhh . . . dont think so.

Their reasoning is that if I'm closest but don't take the ride, then the request goes to someone further away. Well guess what dumbshits, you deactivated me so I'm not going to be there anymore anyway, so the request will have to go to the driver who is further away.


----------



## groovyguru

Coley said:


> Until they deactivate me for using tactics that increase my pay per mile . Oh, surprise... they deactivated me today for refusing too many requests. I drive a Cadillac SRX. Only two weeks ago I executed my own hard refusal to take any UberX requests that are "10 or more minutes (yea right)" away because I lost too much gas getting there (and somewhere afterwards) for a "ride to the grocery store."
> 
> I would take all UberSelect.
> 
> But many UberX requests were over 9 minutes. I ignored them all. It's a guaranteed loss. I was warned. Today I was deactivated.
> 
> **** Uber. What I was doing was only fair. Yet Uber expected me to run some of my rides at a loss to keep customer satisfaction up. Uhhhh . . . dont think so.
> 
> Their reasoning is that if I'm closest but don't take the ride, then the request goes to someone further away. Well guess what dumbshits, you deactivated me so I'm not going to be there anymore anyway, so the request will have to go to the driver who is further away.


Travis doesn't care. He will replace you with fifty idiots driving $1000 cars that stink like little kids, dogs, and puke. No more nice rides for his customers... My Benz E350 is off the system officially since four days ago. No more entitled paxes rolling in my nice ride. I say to them, "take the cloth adorned mini van, yo." Non-Uber on.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Coley said:


> Until they deactivate me for using tactics that increase my pay per mile . Oh, surprise... they deactivated me today for refusing too many requests. I drive a Cadillac SRX. Only two weeks ago I executed my own hard refusal to take any UberX requests that are "10 or more minutes (yea right)" away because I lost too much gas getting there (and somewhere afterwards) for a "ride to the grocery store."
> 
> I would take all UberSelect.
> 
> But many UberX requests were over 9 minutes. I ignored them all. It's a guaranteed loss. I was warned. Today I was deactivated.
> 
> **** Uber. What I was doing was only fair. Yet Uber expected me to run some of my rides at a loss to keep customer satisfaction up. Uhhhh . . . dont think so.
> 
> Their reasoning is that if I'm closest but don't take the ride, then the request goes to someone further away. Well guess what dumbshits, you deactivated me so I'm not going to be there anymore anyway, so the request will have to go to the driver who is further away.


In some markets you can opt out of X requests


----------



## jackstraww

jackstraww said:


> I finally came to my senses. I'm sending the phone back Monday. I just cant do this anymore.. Its a shame ,,what started out as a nice gig..making a little extra cash working part time tuned into a major hassle. I really started giving a lot of thought to the insurance issue and I just couldn't justify driving with that kind of risk. The money just wasn't worth it anymore, and my nice Subaru took a NJ winter beating.- - I will say for a long time I did OK...not great ,but for a part time gig I made OK extra $$$. Now I'm getting the car all good for the summer, Im renewing my registration and driver lc- -so I would have to send all the info in to Uber..its just something I don't want to get involved with anymore.
> All the correspondence ...waiting to get back the canned responses. All the other issues from cuts in our pay, ratings, to pax problems.,getting screwed 70 $ on a guarantee .. etc... etc....you guys know them all to well, no point in me going thru them. If I return the damn phone ,how do they think they are going to get the 30$ for the 3 weeks I didn't drive?? I certainly aint sending them a check...
> In gonna step up my efforts looking for a part-time job. I still need to supplement my income ..this shit was sucking the life outta me.
> Ill be on this site from time to time...they,re some good people on here. So as an ex-driver I feel I can stop by and check in without feeling like I don't belong. Hell, I still have lots to say about ride-sharing..and lots to learn from you guys if I ever return .
> 
> Best to all ...
> *peace&respect
> jack- -*


I posted this on a different thread..but maybe it should be under this one... be safe out there everyone!!!- -Best of luck and "uber on"- only if you need too-


----------



## Brett in NYC

Luberon said:


> Uber vs Lyft is too lopsided to be interesting. But any Google app already has a behemoth behind it.
> Google already has:
> - Mounds of cash to burn
> - The best IT infrastructure and nerds money can buy
> - Name recognition
> - Above all Google is primarily an ad company (web based, yes) once they have a usable app they can explode rider/driver base almost instantaneously.
> - If Google were to ever set foot in the water I would love to see them partner someone eg Chase bank for payment processing/background checks and other logistics (customer service, etc).


One trip to the TLC in NYC will squash any of Google's motivation to get into this business, as well as their will to live.


----------



## frndthDuvel

jackstraww said:


> I posted this on a different thread..but maybe it should be under this one... be safe out there everyone!!!- -Best of luck and "uber on"- only if you need too-


Peace brother! And best travels!

But I'm here by the road, bound to the load
That I picked up in ten thousand cafes and bars
Alone with the rush of the drivers who won't pick me up
The highway, the moon, the clouds, and the stars
The black throated wind keeps on pouring in
With its words of a life where nothing is new
Ah, Mother American Night, I'm lost from the light
rh


----------



## jackstraww

frndthDuvel said:


> Peace brother! And best travels!





frndthDuvel said:


> But I'm here by the road, bound to the load
> That I picked up in ten thousand cafes and bars
> Alone with the rush of the drivers who won't pick me up
> The highway, the moon, the clouds, and the stars
> The black throated wind keeps on pouring in
> With its words of a life where nothing is new
> Ah, Mother American Night, I'm lost from the light


_Bringing me down,
I'm running aground
Blind in the light of the interstate cars.
Passing me by,
The busses and semis,
Plunging like stones from a slingshot on Mars._

thanks friend- today is my last day--Im gonna check up on you people from time to time.
who knows, I might even give it another shot if they change their rates and insurance issues- hahaha-wadda the odds -
We,ll see what happens when they go public


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

1.35 a mile


----------



## groovyguru

I got back on the system, and took it in the backside with shitty LA rates. I need characters for a book I'm writing. A dozen riders on a Sunday every now and then provide me with a notebook full of composite characters that I can mesh and add to and subtract from.


----------



## AJUber

There is no Min, certain states have too desperate of drivers ( Sacramento ) as a example. UBER cud lower it to 50 cents a mile and people will still drive. 

Im retired and i need to get out of house.

This is my.only source of income becuz i refuse to try for a real job . 

Im bad at math, i really do make a profit at end of week.

The excuses go on and on. There will always be drivers. No matter the rate i promise you. the Desperate dont really want to work a real job. Or their skill set is so low they dont want a demeaning job even though it pays more than uber.


----------



## groovyguru

AJUber said:


> There is no Min, certain states have too desperate of drivers ( Sacramento ) as a example. UBER cud lower it to 50 cents a mile and people will still drive.
> 
> Im retired and i need to get out of house.
> 
> This is my.only source of income becuz i refuse to try for a real job .
> 
> Im bad at math, i really do make a profit at end of week.
> 
> The excuses go on and on. There will always be drivers. No matter the rate i promise you. the Desperate dont really want to work a real job. Or their skill set is so low they dont want a demeaning job even though it pays more than uber.


You are spot on.


----------



## Uberalex23

Bart McCoy said:


> is $1.00 the minimum?
> 
> 85cents a mile?
> 
> how low does Uber have to drop rates before you quit?
> 
> (not talking about doing any gurantees either)


I'd pay Mrs Daisy to have a chance to drive her around the city


----------



## Jose_A

If Uber makes one more fare cut, I'm done, and I drive a minivan for XL only. Going rate for XL in DC is $2.50/mile + $.35/min. Not going any lower than that.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Jose_A said:


> If Uber makes one more fare cut, I'm done, and I drive a minivan for XL only. Going rate for XL in DC is $2.50/mile + $.35/min. Not going any lower than that.


Those are good rates, how much is Uber's commission though?


----------



## Jose_A

28% :/ wish it was still 20%, but I did the math, and I still make about 2x what I would otherwise be making with just X. I usually get about 8-10 rides on a weekend night.


----------



## Teksaz

Jose_A said:


> Going rate for XL in DC is $2.50/mile + $.35/min. Not going any lower than that.


In reality that's where X should be and everything else beyond that. Uber would still be less than a taxi and the drivers could make some money.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Jose_A said:


> 28% :/ wish it was still 20%, but I did the math, and I still make about 2x what I would otherwise be making with just X. I usually get about 8-10 rides on a weekend night.


Nice. lot of Uber drivers just see the check every week, without doing the math.
Congrats, get that money while you can, u know the next uber cut is around the corner.... smh


----------



## Jose_A

I really wish X was at that rate and XL was around $3.50/mile + $.50/min. I actually figured that because XL is over twice the X rate in DC, one thing customers could do to be cheap is simply order 2 X's for their group of 6. I'm glad most pax haven't figured it out yet... Shhhh


----------



## Lag Monkey

As long as I can make above 7hr net I'll stick with it


----------



## Lag Monkey

groovyguru said:


> Travis doesn't care. He will replace you with fifty idiots driving $1000 cars that stink like little kids, dogs, and puke. No more nice rides for his customers... My Benz E350 is off the system officially since four days ago. No more entitled paxes rolling in my nice ride. I say to them, "take the cloth adorned mini van, yo." Non-Uber on.


That's where guys like me step in. I drive a beat up clunker of a van and I'm willing to work for below min wage..mmmm cloths seats and a bumpy ride


----------



## eyewall

We are one of the last $2 per mile UberX markets (Burlington, VT) but of course we get nowhere near the volume of requests as compared to a big city (30 cents a minute). There is no question it will drop. It is only a matter of when. If it falls below $1.50 I'm out.


----------



## DieselkW

Uber and Lyft both running.
Uber pings, turn Lyft off
Deliver Uber pax, turn Lyft on 
Uber pings, turn Lyft off
Lather, rinse, repeat.

I decided Uber needs a formidable competitor, and since Lyft is the only halfway viable decent choice, I decided 9 days ago to turn Uber off.

The result over the last 9 days:

Average fare/pax = $15.30
Average daily income = Uber x 1.5
Average weekly income = Uber x 1.7 with 20% Lyft bonus for 50 hours/10 peak/+90% accept 
Weekly tips added = Uber x 1.85

So, Lyft pays me almost double what Uber paid. Indianapolis. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Sebikun20

I quit at $1.10/ mile in San Diego..way too many drivers... there is always a cluster F*** of drivers all over the supposedly busy areas. Gas was also way too high for taking people to downtown for $5 after Uber % was taken. I decided to just apply to jobs as much as possible and finally took my mothers advice and had friends be my "professional references". Worked like a charm. Ive never lied with references but hell I finally got a full time job.


----------



## William1964

I'll have to do the math. I know one thing for sure though when this card is and its brand new I'll be able to walk out of a car dealership $0 down with a new car of my choice.

The other possibility as I will have saved up enough cash to pay cash for your car

Lastly once the car is paid for the amount of money I need every month will be cut in half


----------



## pizza guy

I can't imagine much more of a rate cut in Chicago but I think it depends on your vehicle standards. Over the years I have spent a lot of time earning money driving many different vehicles. Let's face it that rates really limit the cars that are profitable. I drive a 2002 Grand Marquis with under a 100k miles in excellent condition. My mpg is pretty poor, but repairs (rarely needed) are cheaper than other vehicles. Most importantly I can work a long day without developing physical pain, something I can say about few vehicles.


----------



## melxjr

UberHammer said:


> If Vegas were accepting odds on it, I'd be all in on Google destroying Uber.
> 
> Kalanick stumbled upon something people love, but he has no idea why they love it. Because everything he is doing right now is destroying what they love about it.
> 
> Google knows more about what people love about Uber than Uber does.


Google is the CIA.


----------



## gofry

Although every dollar counts, I don't think the mileage rates are the real issue. Overall, it's simply just not very profitable to drive, after you factor in the gas, time and repair costs. A job at minimum wage makes more sense.


----------



## KMANDERSON

if


gofry said:


> Although every dollar counts, I don't think the mileage rates are the real issue. Overall, it's simply just not very profitable to drive, after you factor in the gas, time and repair costs. A job at minimum wage makes more sense.


if it was a dollar sixty our more per mile it will be profitable


----------



## UberGuitarist

Uber cut rates in Charlotte from $1.00 to $0.75/mile, and per minute from $0.16 to $0.15, effective November 6. That was it for me, and I haven't driven since. At $0.75/mile at 80%. we're only netting $0.60/mile, barely covering our auto expense with passengers in the car, and virtually no contribution to the miles driven to and from rides. I don't know why they would go below $1.25/mi, which is half the cab rate. Other than greed, of course.


----------



## DeutscheUberAlles

It is $1.10 mile in Jersey now. at $1.05 I'm OUT.


----------



## ORT

DeutscheUberAlles said:


> It is $1.10 mile in Jersey now. at $1.05 I'm OUT.


Of course you are, NOT.


----------



## ORT

People will drive at below cost, Uber has done a fantastic job in brainwashing these people, like crackheads still searching for that initial high.


----------



## Suzdog

Vegas lowered it from $1.85 to $1.10. How can you make money at $1.10 ???


----------

